# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Քայլենք Երևանում

## erewanski

առաջարկում եմ դուրս գանք երևանում քայլելու համ ման կգանք համ որոշ ակցիաներ կանենք(ստորագրահավաքներ և այլմ) դե ինչ եկեք մտածենք թե երբ ենք քայլելու երեվանում

----------


## Elmo

> առաջարկում եմ դուրս գանք երևանում քայլելու համ ման կգանք համ որոշ ակցիաներ կանենք(ստորագրահավաքներ և այլմ) դե ինչ եկեք մտածենք թե երբ ենք քայլելու երեվանում


Հենց ընենց ստորագրություններ հավքե՞նք

----------


## erewanski

չէ ասենք ի պաշտպանություն թեղուտի

----------


## Apsara

> առաջարկում եմ դուրս գանք երևանում քայլելու համ ման կգանք համ որոշ ակցիաներ կանենք(ստորագրահավաքներ և այլմ) դե ինչ եկեք մտածենք թե երբ ենք քայլելու երեվանում


Դուք մտածեք իսկ մենք քայլենք :Smile: 
մտածելու շատ բան չկա, այ միայն այսօր  Սարյանից 16 կվարտալ ոտքով քայլել ենք, բայց ձորով, որ քիչ մարդ հանդիպի :Smile: 
Իսկ վաբշե լիքը հավես տեղեր կան, որ երևի քչերն են եղել, բայց հենց քթներիս տակա, հին, ավերված, լքված վայրեր, որտեղ բնությունը արդեն ասֆալտը ծակել է:

----------

Ձայնալար (09.08.2009), Ռուֆուս (09.08.2009), Ֆոտոն (23.09.2012)

----------


## Լեո

> չէ ասենք ի պաշտպանություն թեղուտի


Ու հետո ի՞նչ անենք էդ ստորագրությունները  :Think:

----------


## erewanski

կտանենք կտանք հասդարակական կազմակերպությանը անունը մոռացա
եկեք որոշենք երբ հելնենք քայլելու

----------


## erewanski

> Դուք մտածեք իսկ մենք քայլենք
> մտածելու շատ բան չկա, այ միայն այսօր  Սարյանից 16 կվարտալ ոտքով քայլել ենք, բայց ձորով, որ քիչ մարդ հանդիպի
> Իսկ վաբշե լիքը հավես տեղեր կան, որ երևի քչերն են եղել, բայց հենց քթներիս տակա, հին, ավերված, լքված վայրեր, որտեղ բնությունը արդեն ասֆալտը ծակել է:


դ եժամ տեղ ասեք ես էլ գամ ու լավ տեղեր գիտեմ

16կվառտալից ես?

----------


## Ungrateful

Ստորագրություն, անուն ազգանուն.. չգիտեմ
բայց 16 կվարտալի կիսաշեն շենքերը` ընտիր նկարվելու տեղեր էն... /լիքը ֆոտոսեսսիաներ եմ արել/:

Հ.Գ. Գնացեք նկարվեք:  :Jpit:

----------

Xelgen (08.08.2009), Ձայնալար (09.08.2009)

----------


## erewanski

դե էկեք էփանք կնկարվենք մաֆյա կխաղանք

----------


## ars83

Ներողություն, այս թեման ի՞նչ կապ ունի առողջ ապրելակերպի կամ էլ շրջակա միջավայրի հետ: Մաքուր «ժամանցի» ապրանք է: Կամ էլ «Զրուցարանի»:
Թեղուտի պաշտպանությանն ուղղված ակցիաների վերաբերյալ թեմա արդեն կա. մասնակցել ցանկացողները կարող են կապվել թեմայի հեղինակի հետ, օրինակ:

----------

Ungrateful (08.08.2009), VisTolog (09.08.2009)

----------


## erewanski

> Ներողություն, այս թեման ի՞նչ կապ ունի առողջ ապրելակերպի կամ էլ շրջակա միջավայրի հետ: Մաքուր «ժամանցի» ապրանք է: Կամ էլ «Զրուցարանի»:
> Թեղուտի պաշտպանությանն ուղղված ակցիաների վերաբերյալ թեմա արդեն կա. մասնակցել ցանկացողները կարող են կապվել թեմայի հեղինակի հետ, օրինակ:


ուրեմն քայլելն օգուտա սրտին իսկ ակտիվ հանգիստն ամբօղջ օրգանիզմին

----------


## ars83

> ուրեմն քայլելն օգուտա սրտին իսկ ակտիվ հանգիստն ամբօղջ օրգանիզմին


Նման ընդհանուր դատողությունների համար առանձին թեմա ստեղծելու կարիք չկա  :Smile:

----------


## erewanski

բայց ես ուզում եմ հեծնվաարշավի նման հավաքվենք ու ................

----------


## VisTolog

Սա - *Հանդիպում 6 կամ Հանդիպումների նոր սեզոն* հենց քո ասածի մասին բացված թեմայա` հանդիպումներ, մաֆիա, զբոսանք և այլն:

Իսկ հեծանվարշավի մասին թեման - *Հեծանվարշավ* այ ստեղա

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Անհամապատասխան բաժնում բացված, քննարկման հստակ նյութ չունեցող թեման փակվում է:*

----------

